

Biologists Create Cells With 6 DNA Letters, Instead of Just 4 - amazedsaint
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/synthetic-dna-cells/?mbid=social_fb

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716587).

